# Remington 1903 A3 question???



## Jsorrell2k (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Remington 1903-A3 that is completely blued, barrel, trigger, floorplate, and all. There is not even one part that is parker. Did Remington make one like this for military purposes or was it like an option for later production? The stock is not an original stock, it is only the bottom half of the original and it has been cut shorter. The gun shoots great and I would like to get any information on it that I can.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 15, 2009)

Google it. Remington,Smith Corona and a few others made them to keep up with production demands. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- os a great shooting rifle.


----------



## monkeytoys (Jan 15, 2009)

best I can google fu is that Remington only made them during WWII and that the barrel should be parkerized.  so it has either been refinished or rebarreled. 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/?qid=20080416195717AAIGJXM

here are some other links

http://m1903.com/
http://home.att.net/~vishooter/m1903.html


----------



## GAR (Jan 16, 2009)

*03a3*

You sure it's not a 1903 rather than a 1903a3? The 03's were mainly blued while the 03a3 had very few parts that were blued.

Check right behind the front sight and you should see some markings that would indicate the month and year the barrel was produced. Should either be marked "RA" for Remington arms or "SC" for Smith-Corona.

The receiver will also tell you some of the history on it. If in fact your receiver is marked "1903A3" and its blued than it has been re-blued and the collector value has been diminished.

There are also a lot of markings on the parts of the rifle that may tend to give you more information.

If you need help just drop me a line.

GAR


----------



## Jsorrell2k (Jan 16, 2009)

It is stamped 1903 A3 on the reciever so I have no doubt about the gun. I am looking to drill and mount a scope if the collectability has already been compromised. Apparently this gun has already been Bubbaized!!! I'll just help it out some more. Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## GAR (Jan 17, 2009)

*03a3*

Sure does sound like "BUBBA" got a hold of it. You have any of the original parts left like the stacking swivel bands or anything else?

GAR


----------



## Jsorrell2k (Jan 17, 2009)

I never had any of the bands. The only thing I have that looked anything like original is a beautiful barrel and perfect looking reciever. Someone did a real nice job on the bluing.


----------

